# Great engineering and 30 years of TLC



## Car guy (Mar 31, 2016)

274,999.9 .... 275,000 ... and rolling

E16S B12

Pics at: 

Great engineering and 30 years of TLC - Nissan Forums : Nissan Forum

(Can't "attach files" here.)


----------

